# Pooch test???



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

OK, I am new on this sight. I have boer doe that has just been keeping me waiting for so long. I was wonder if there was anything that I could do besides ( send in blood ) to see if she was bred?? I have heard of the pooch test but didn't know how accurate it was. Please help! TIA:sleeping:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you take a picture with her tail naturally up, you can post it here. How long ago was she bred? Any udder formation yet?


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

I can as soon as I get home. I had her with my buck for awhile. I would say I took her out about the end of January ( after I got the doe pen built) no udder formation. This will be her first kidding to.


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

Also thank you for the reply!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It seems fairly accurate. More times than not I see them turn out correct on here. It worked on two of my does. In fact, I had no idea my current pregnant doe was pregnant until I was questioning what I thought was a weird heat and posted her pooch. Everyone said she looked bred. Now, a month or so later, there's no doubt.


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok!! I will post pictures as soon as I get off! I really hope she is!! I have been looking forward to seeing her kids.


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

. 
Here are the pictures.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I say yes, bred, but only about 3-3 1/2 months along.


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

I hope so!! Way to exciting!


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

View attachment 93247
. Ok so today my girl has done nothing but pant and lay down all day. It's not that hot outside and she still doesn't have a bag. Should I be worried??


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it hot where you are? Does she have fresh cool water? Take her temp if you're concerned


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

No it's not hot today at all. She has fresh water and her temp is fine


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She's probably just uncomfortable


----------



## Harlieaubrey (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok. Thank you.


----------

